

Shared Mutable Memory Must Die - dhouston
http://www.wellquite.org/shared_mutable_memory_must_die.html

======
tuukkah
This is the manifesto of the Erlang camp. It forgets to mention the other
option: adding transactions to shared mutable memory to get Software
Transactional Memory. Besides in real systems, message passing style will need
to deal with transactions and vice versa.

Here's a discussion between these two: <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/2048>

